# Free Royal Patterns



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

http://images.emails.timeincuk.co.uk/Web/TIMEINCUK/%7B176a0fea-6eb5-46b5-a190-5e170936686a%7D_1930s_Vintage_Mag.pdf

Sent to me by Woman's Weekly Magazine


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bent needles (Jan 22, 2012)

What a treasure! Makes you want to trot down to the store for fingering yarn right now! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Some really sweet clothes! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

What a real treasure I see there is a pattern for a bonnet the same shape as the new princess's


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

How sweet! My Mom had some royal books and I used to look through them at the fashions when I was little!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

These are great patterns. When we lived in England, i couldn't wait until i got the magazine each week. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thank for sharing


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for sharing&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for posting. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

What a great link, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

Thank you for sharing these classic, beautiful patterns.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the patterns.


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

Years ago babies wore beautiful baby outfits and looked like babies, today right in the hospital they dress babies in clothes that make them look like little people. I have seen new born babies in jeans shirts and ties. The colors are bright and some even in black. I guess I am just getting old as I don't like it. They want the babies to grow up to fast, just enjoy every minute with the as babies as they grow up fast enough. Just the way I have seen all the babies. Loved seeing the new princess and know she will be dressed the way babies should be, maybe this will changed some of the new mothers.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

How nostalgic is that? Thankyou for sharing.


----------



## Lois Lane (Nov 18, 2014)

The bonnet pattern looks just like the one the little Princess was wearing yesterday. Now for someone to come up with the blanket--it was lovely too.


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you--I love the coat with leggings.


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

nanad said:


> Years ago babies wore beautiful baby outfits and looked like babies, today right in the hospital they dress babies in clothes that make them look like little people. I have seen new born babies in jeans shirts and ties. The colors are bright and some even in black. I guess I am just getting old as I don't like it. They want the babies to grow up to fast, just enjoy every minute with the as babies as they grow up fast enough. Just the way I have seen all the babies. Loved seeing the new princess and know she will be dressed the way babies should be, maybe this will changed some of the new mothers.


I totally agree with you ....love babies in soft colours or white


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I totally agree!!!!.. the bonnet pattern looks very much like the one the new little princess was wearing yesterday....and I'm sure someone is working on the blanket....can't wait to see it...and see what else these children will be wearing in the future....
julie


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Lovely group of vinatage patterns. Thanks so much.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks so much for the link. I will try a few of these. It's fun just to read about the little princesses.


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

JessMarsh said:


> http://images.emails.timeincuk.co.uk/Web/TIMEINCUK/%7B176a0fea-6eb5-46b5-a190-5e170936686a%7D_1930s_Vintage_Mag.pdf
> 
> Sent to me by Woman's Weekly Magazine


I also got this from Woman's Weekly, it is worth registering with them as you quite often get sent free patterns x


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Just beautiful and perfect in every way.


----------



## Nany (Sep 19, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## grammag8 (Apr 29, 2012)

thank you so much for sharing these! what beauties!


----------

